# RTight of way at roundabout



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Officially (as opposed to realistically) who has right of way at an Egyptian roundabout??


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Officially (as opposed to realistically) who has right of way at an Egyptian roundabout??


I believe is the vehicle entering the roundabout, as opposed to the ones already in it. In reality, you push your way around as if there has never been another car in the entire road network. :car:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I believe is the vehicle entering the roundabout, as opposed to the ones already in it. In reality, you push your way around as if there has never been another car in the entire road network. :car:


that's what 'I believe' - so stupid as it clogs up and no-one can move - right of way should be to clear the roundabout not fill it up.

Love to know "around the world" which countries select which option


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> that's what 'I believe' - so stupid as it clogs up and no-one can move - right of way should be to clear the roundabout not fill it up.
> 
> Love to know "around the world" which countries select which option


Of course is stupid, but so is driving the wrong way up just to save 1/2 minute...don't get me started :tsk:

I think all countries in Europe have the other way round rule, pretty sure same in USA.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the roundabout between the food court / banks / souk . . . . . all exits are blocked by cars entering - nothing moves:scared:. complete numpty situation :wacko:. . . then a security starts waving more people in :noidea:. . . does my head in.:frusty:


----------



## Maryam E G (May 18, 2011)

What left me laughing till I cried tears was a one way street in Cairo. Doing just fine until a side street came up. All the traffic stopped since the opposite direction of the same street I was on, was coming the other way. Both directions were converging to enter the side street, which wanted to come onto the one way/opposite way street. There was NO place to go for them. Whoever designed some of these street directions had to have done them for a joke.
I don't dare drive in Egypt. Looks to me like a cattle drive. Just move your car(horse) in and around the cattle(other cars). Thinking of it like this seems to make more sense to me. And give an inch, someone will absolutely take it. Like the State Dept of USA states, driving in Egypt is dangerous. There are basically no rules of the road.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Simple.

He who dares, wins.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Officially (as opposed to realistically) who has right of way at an Egyptian roundabout??


All drivers have right of way and wins who enters in the roundabout faster!!


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Officially (as opposed to realistically) who has right of way at an Egyptian roundabout??


Nobody knows, you could write the contents of the Egyptian Highway code on the back of a postage stamp with a marker pen!


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

aykalam said:


> I believe is the vehicle entering the roundabout, as opposed to the ones already in it. In reality, you push your way around as if there has never been another car in the entire road network. :car:


I have always enjoyed playing bumper cars at the fun park.

Looks like I'll have a field day when I pick up my car


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Of course is stupid, but so is driving the wrong way up just to save 1/2 minute...don't get me started :tsk:
> 
> I think all countries in Europe have the other way round rule, pretty sure same in USA.




Driving rules in France depend on where you live... I lived in central France and had to give way to traffic entering a main road, if you are on a roundabout you must give way to traffic entering, however if you are in bigger cities then the person on the main road has right off way. Driving around the Arc de Triomphe
is a no mans land.. no insurance claims made if you are hit there


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I am also led to believe that the right of way at the roundabout is for traffic entering and not already on the roundabout. Although I have noticed in Sharm that Egyptians don't stop when entering the roundabout, non-Egyptians don't stop whilst they are going around the roundabout and everyone U-turns on the roundabout as they need to. So I am not sure that "official" road practices really matter, go with the flow and try not to hit anyone (too hard!).

When I did my test, there was a big board at facility with all the road signs on that you might be tested on in the theory part. One road sign I had no idea about, and nobody around that I asked knew what it was either, even the traffic police!!!!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sam said:


> .....When I did my test ..........


You DID a test  why: confused:

:hail:


----------

